# NFL Playoffs



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 9, 2010)

*J.E.T.S. Jets! Jets! Jets!*


----------



## dmc (Jan 9, 2010)

F yeah!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 9, 2010)

Oddly, I'm a Pats fan who routes for the Jets whenever they are not playing the Pats.  One of my very best friends is a Jet Fan.  He was 2 when Namath won a title.  I'd love for him to experience a title as an adult. For most Pats fans, the Jets are the bitter rival and most hated opponent in the league.  Because of my friendship with George, the Jets are actually my second favorite team now.


----------



## dmc (Jan 10, 2010)

Patriots....  wow.... what a let down so far..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 10, 2010)

dmc said:


> Patriots....  wow.... what a let down so far..[/QUOTE
> 
> 24-zip 1st Qtr who'd of thunk it ??


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 10, 2010)

The bright side? Football will no longer cut into ski time.

Kind of relieved actually.  Worst performing Pats team in a decade.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 10, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy we decided to keep skiing and not watch the game.  Came into the lodge for the last 3 minutes, wow, that was bad and not sorry I  missed it.

The snow at Cannon was great though!  Not the POW of last Sunday, but still a blast!


----------



## Bobt2ski (Jan 10, 2010)

The only exciting game turned out to be the Green Bay,  Cardnals game.  At least was a close game right to the end!!!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 10, 2010)

Bobt2ski said:


> The only exciting game turned out to be the Green Bay,  Cardnals game.  At least was a close game right to the end!!!



That was one wild football game!!!

Pats wise,  well unfortunately the highlight at Gillette for me today was a toss up between the deep fried Mac and Cheese balls during tailgating and the flyover by the A-10's.  Once kick off happened, not pretty.

One of Brady's worst games as a Pat, and not a goood time for it since Baltimore didn't exactly have a stellar game either.

Give Brady a few months to heal up now, since I'm guessing based on his lack of throwing the balll downfield more than 15 yards, even when he had all day in the pocket, had much to do with the ribs.  Plus, today was the 1st time that me and the guys I go to the game with, that we saw Brady during most TV timeouts actually doing regular "warm up" throws to the sidelines,  we couldn't recall having seen him do that, let alone with the frequency he did today.

Oh well, now I don't have to do in a few weeks what I did this weekend, which was Friday night, drive from CT to VT, Saturday night drive from VT to CT, Sunday AM drive from CT to Gillette then back to CT and then back upto VT


----------



## happyjack (Jan 11, 2010)

Bobt2ski said:


> The only exciting game turned out to be the Green Bay,  Cardnals game.  At least was a close game right to the end!!!



as a ravens fan, i respectfully disagree. 




drjeff said:


> One of Brady's worst games as a Pat, and not a goood time for it since Baltimore didn't exactly have a stellar game either.



how did baltimore not have a stellar game?  they played old school, smashmouth football and made the pats look mortal.  i was surprised by the amount of pressure the ravens were able to put on brady when they blitzed...something they really did not do all that well this year against anyone.

give the ravens their due for forcing some of that bad play!  :razz:


----------



## dmc (Jan 11, 2010)

Would love to head out to Cali to see the Jets this weekend...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 11, 2010)

happyjack said:


> as a ravens fan, i respectfully disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As a diehard steeler fan, this is really REALLY hard to say but i thought baltimore played incredible football.  They ran the ball at will and made life miserable for the pats offense all day.  To me, that game was almost as much of a mismatch as the dallas/philly game.

I hate baltimore more then I do the pats, but you gotta give them their props there.  And Ray Rice is the real deal.  Flacco will kill them eventually though.  :flame:


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 11, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> *J.E.T.S. Jets! Jets! Jets!*



I was in my glory Saturday night.  Interesting to be around all the Giant, Eagle and Steeler fans at Camelback this weekend.  Had the Jets chant going in the lift lines.  Was not pleased to see the Patriot loss though.  I guess I'm like DHS in that I have no hatered for the Pats and root for them when they aren't playing the Jets (very easy to do the last few years when the Jets have been out of it.)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## vcunning (Jan 11, 2010)

drjeff said:


> That was one wild football game!!!
> 
> Once kick off happened, not pretty.



Is that when the bathroom incident happened?  The one you texted me about?  :-o


----------



## dmc (Jan 11, 2010)

4aprice said:


> I was in my glory Saturday night.  Interesting to be around all the Giant, Eagle and Steeler fans at Camelback this weekend.  Had the Jets chant going in the lift lines.  Was not pleased to see the Patriot loss though.  I guess I'm like DHS in that I have no hatered for the Pats and root for them when they aren't playing the Jets (very easy to do the last few years when the Jets have been out of it.)
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I hate the Pats...   
They've humiliated the Jets way too much..   Like Buffalo...

My other AFC teams are the Browns and Raiders.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 11, 2010)

dmc said:


> I hate the Pats...
> They've humiliated the Jets way too much..   Like Buffalo...
> 
> My other AFC teams are the Browns and *Raiders*.



The Jets have humilated themselves.  I root for them but they've made some bad moves in the past.  Miami, Buffalo, The Dolts(should be Baltimore-will never get over that) I have no love for. Browns I could care less about unless its the playoffs.

Why am I not surprised about the Raiders?


Having lived in New Hampshire and missing it, New England and Boston teams will always be in my rooting interest.  With the exception of the Jets, where I was lucky enough to be invited to many games (and tailgates the real fun) I'm really not a New York Fan.  The Devils are NJ and I don't follow hoops.  Sox in baseball (can't stand the Yankees).  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dmc (Jan 11, 2010)

Born in Cleveland - Dad was a Browns fan... First NFL game was Browns in late 60's...  Remember seeing Joe Namath..  Decided I was going to be a Jet fan when we moved to Jersey..

Raiders are just a bad ass team....


----------



## happyjack (Jan 11, 2010)

2knees said:


> As a diehard steeler fan, this is really REALLY hard to say but i thought baltimore played incredible football.  They ran the ball at will and made life miserable for the pats offense all day.  To me, that game was almost as much of a mismatch as the dallas/philly game.
> 
> I hate baltimore more then I do the pats, but you gotta give them their props there.  And Ray Rice is the real deal.  Flacco will kill them eventually though.  :flame:




flacco is playing hurt...not sure he will kill them, but i doubt he can make enough plays if they get 2 TDs down to the colts.

however, colts run defense is actually WORSE than the pats...so i expect the ravens to game plan another heavy dose of rice, mcgahee and mcclain and try to play keep away from peyton.


----------



## Zand (Jan 11, 2010)

Was in Foxboro yesterday (my first Pats game ever)... ugly. Hopefulyl Brady lays low all winter and lets himself heal because he wasn't himself yesterday. Defense played well... can't blame them for Baltimore getting the ball at the pats 25 every drive. They need some big changes up front... D line and linebackers looked lost. Also need some coaching changes... Belichick shouldn't be spending so much time conditioning his own coaches, definitely need better O and D coordinators, especially O.

Funny thing... my dad was at the game in 78 when the Pats last lost a home playoff game against the Oilers. Family curse I guess. 

Hopefully things will look up next year after some overhauling. Surprisingly, I'll be rooting for the Jets now.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 11, 2010)

Zand said:


> Defense played well....




i cant help but disagree.  when i see 52 rushes for 234 yards, that doesnt conjure up images of the steel curtain or the purple people eaters.....


----------



## Zand (Jan 11, 2010)

Take out the Rice touchdown and you have 51 rushes for 150 or so yards. Plus allowed about 30 yards on 10 passes. Thanks to the fact that the offense mainly either went 3 and out or Brady fumbled and got picked just about every drive, there wasn't much they could've done better. Obviously they got burned badly on he first play of the game, but other than that I thought they did pretty well considering how much they had to be out there and how many times the Ravens started in Pats territory.


----------



## Bobt2ski (Jan 11, 2010)

happyjack said:


> as a ravens fan, i respectfully disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a Patriots fan so had to look for a highlight of the day some where!!  Good luck to your team!!!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 12, 2010)

i dont follow the NFL, but did just realize we'll be up at Stowe for 3 days and that Sunday is Super Bowl, maybe that'll keep the crowds down...


----------



## Geoff (Jan 12, 2010)

Zand said:


> Was in Foxboro yesterday (my first Pats game ever)... ugly. Hopefulyl Brady lays low all winter and lets himself heal because he wasn't himself yesterday. Defense played well... can't blame them for Baltimore getting the ball at the pats 25 every drive. They need some big changes up front... D line and linebackers looked lost. Also need some coaching changes... Belichick shouldn't be spending so much time conditioning his own coaches, definitely need better O and D coordinators, especially O.
> 
> Funny thing... my dad was at the game in 78 when the Pats last lost a home playoff game against the Oilers. Family curse I guess.
> 
> Hopefully things will look up next year after some overhauling. Surprisingly, I'll be rooting for the Jets now.



The Pats game was pretty much over after 5 minutes.   They came out flat and were completely outplayed by a team that wanted it more.   I doubt I'll watch any more of the playoffs.  I'm a homer.

I'm rooting for the draft picks and some quality unrestricted free agent signings.   The team needs more leadership and the team needs more talent that can grow into being the play makers.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 12, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I'm rooting for the draft picks and some quality unrestricted free agent signings.



Spoken like a true Jet fan!!!

AFA this weekend, I'm gonna be rooting silly for the Ravens and then of course my beloved Jets.  Wouldn't it be great to have the AFC title game at home?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Spoken like a true Jet fan!!!
> 
> AFA this weekend, I'm gonna be rooting silly for the Ravens and then of course my beloved Jets.  Wouldn't it be great to have the AFC title game at home?



Jets/Chargers?

unfortunately, i think you need a miracle.  like phillips, sprolles and tomlinson all to get hurt in practice.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 12, 2010)

2knees said:


> Jets/Chargers?
> 
> unfortunately, i think you need a miracle.  like phillips, sprolles and tomlinson all to get hurt in practice.



from your keyboard to Gods ears...


----------



## happyjack (Jan 12, 2010)

would LOVE to see a jets-ravens AFC championship game...that would be a knock-down, drag-out brawl.

and i think any rex ryan coached defense has a puncher's chance at winning any game.


----------



## dmc (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a gig(drums) Sunday at 7.... I'll be setting up during the game... Sucks...  I may be hammered by the time it's gig time...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 17, 2010)

2knees said:


> Jets/Chargers?
> 
> unfortunately, i think you need a miracle.  like phillips, sprolles and tomlinson all to get hurt in practice.



It didn't take a miracle, they pulled it off.  AFC championship game next week!  Hell Yeah!

*J.E.T.S. Jets! Jets! Jets!*


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 18, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> It didn't take a miracle, they pulled it off.  AFC championship game next week!  Hell Yeah!
> 
> *J.E.T.S. Jets! Jets! Jets!*



Instant karma coming our way?... can they beat Payton?... gonna be fun!! being a true Giant fan i've always seen the Jets affectionately as our little brother.  i'm so happy their keeping my football season alive!


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2010)

Giant fans have been super cool about this whole thing...
Much better then when the MEts do better then the Yankees..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2010)

I would love to see Indy lose to the Jets.  After not trying for half the game in week 16, Indy doesn't 'deserve' to beat the Jets.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 18, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I would love to see Indy lose to the Jets.  After not trying for half the game in week 16, Indy doesn't 'deserve' to beat the Jets.



It would be poetic justice.   As a New Englander, I can't ever root for a New York team but I can at least be neutral on this game.   If the Colts get a lead, the game is over.   If the Jets keep it a tight, low-scoring game, anything could happen.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 18, 2010)

dmc said:


> Giant fans have been super cool about this whole thing...
> Much better then when the MEts do better then the Yankees..



agreed! dmc what the dealeo with your band? are you still playing? i might be up there soon.


----------



## dmc (Jan 18, 2010)

ZYDECORICH said:


> agreed! dmc what the dealeo with your band? are you still playing? i might be up there soon.



Saturday @ the Hunter baselodge..

My friend who's a GREAT blues guitar player is sitting in... Should be good...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 18, 2010)

as good as Revis is, a rookie qb a rookie coach going against a seasoned vet in his building,  i cant see anyways the colts can lose this game then again i said that about the chargers, who oh ya just gave their coach an extension and for what winning 11 in a row during the reg season?  The chargers have been the biggest waste of talent and biggest chokers in the nfl for the last 5yrs now


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok seriously now i wanna hear from JETS fans as to why you have a chance tomorrow?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 23, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> as good as Revis is, a rookie qb a rookie coach going against a seasoned vet in his building,  i cant see anyways the colts can lose this game then again i said that about the chargers, who oh ya just gave their coach an extension and for what winning 11 in a row during the reg season?  The chargers have been the biggest waste of talent and biggest chokers in the nfl for the last 5yrs now



The fact that they've picked Shottenheimer and Turner as HCs is mind blowing.  Even prior to going to San Diego, both coaches had histories of choking in big games.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 24, 2010)

Vikings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 24, 2010)

ALLSKIING said:


> Vikings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



i like the vikings today, i hate to say it but favre was right, the packers management is home watching watching him this weekend.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 24, 2010)

its 17-6 right now Jets, as a patriots fan even im rooting for the Jets


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 24, 2010)

I hate to sound incredibly cynical and not like the patriotic American I am, but the sight of that eagle being unmasked just to fly around, trapped inside a domed stadium at the end of the anthem just fell flat for me.  I'm sure there is some great metaphor there.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2010)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> its 17-6 right now Jets, as a patriots fan even im rooting for the Jets



Nope, couldn't do it (root for the jets),  because at least in my Patriots book, Peyton + the Colts are by far and away the lesser of 2 evils to root for.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 25, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Nope, couldn't do it (root for the jets),  because at least in my Patriots book, Peyton + the Colts are by far and away the lesser of 2 evils to root for.



+1

You don't ever root for a division rival.

Go Saints.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2010)

Geoff said:


> +1
> 
> You don't ever root for a division rival.
> 
> Go Saints.



I'm torn now.  Do I root for Peyton (for whom I respect in a way similar to Derek Jeter - HATE the team he plays on, but as a fan, have great admiration for his work effort, skills, and how he humbly handles himself) or get all caught up in the post Katrina New Orleans feel good story?????   uke:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2010)

Geoff said:


> +1
> 
> You don't ever root for a division rival.
> 
> Go Saints.



normally I agree except for the fact that I don't really feel the Pats have had a division 'rival' in ten years.

The Colts and Steelers have been the bigger 'rivals' over that time frame.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 25, 2010)

I wonder which SB team's DEFENSE will show up on SBS------------- from what i've seen looks like neither has much in that dept


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> I wonder which SB team's DEFENSE will show up on SBS------------- from what i've seen looks like neither has much in that dept



Warp, that exact issue is what could make this one very entertaining SB to watch!  I could go for something like a 41-38 game.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 25, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Warp, that exact issue is what could make this one very entertaining SB to watch!  I could go for something like a 41-38 game.



yeah probably come down to whoever has the ball last


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2010)

Unless the Saints establish a solid running attack, they're going to get smoked.  Freeny and Mathis are tough to stop.  The Colts aren't a 'great' defensive team, but they do have two of the very best pass rushers in the league.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 25, 2010)

The thought of two dome teams playing a Super Bowl outside amuses me... I'd laugh my ass off if they have to play in some kind of weather (i.e. tropical downpour).

But in any event...

GEAUX SAINTS!

-w


----------



## Geoff (Jan 25, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> normally I agree except for the fact that I don't really feel the Pats have had a division 'rival' in ten years.
> 
> The Colts and Steelers have been the bigger 'rivals' over that time frame.



Yeah, but no self-respecting Masshole is ever going to root for a New York team.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2010)

I bet it was split 50/50 for yesterdays game.  Even most of the WEEI hosts were pulling for the Jets.  Most circumstances I completely agree, but the Colts are public enemy number 1 currently.  

Twenty years from now when looking back on this era, the conversation will be who was better Brady/Pats or Manning/Colts.  Hence, the homer in me wants to the Colts to lose always even against NY teams.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 25, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Yeah, but no self-respecting Masshole is ever going to root for a New York team.



I'm in a wierd situation because I can agree with Geoff's point but after having lived in New Hampshire I moved here to NJ and was lucky enough to be invited to several Jet games.  This was during a period when they were horrible but entertaining and I kind of evolved into a Jet fan.  I still like and follow the Patriots because I liked living in New England more then I like the NY metropolitan area.  I root for the Red Sox as well (hate the Yankees).  The other team that I like in this area is the Devils.  Some might consider them NY but I don't.  Football is over for me and its on to Hockey hopefully till June.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

